# got me an early christmas present....



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

my red bellies gave me an early christmas present.














They decided to lay eggs again earlier this week after I tried to stop them the last time, and now the eggs have hatched today. I collected a few of them, but I think there's a lot more left in the tank. (Probably just gonna leave them in there).







I'd never bothered to take pics of the process before, but I'll try to get them this time, with my busy schedule.

Here's a couple of pic of the frys: (Hoping to update pics as time passes).

One day old:
View attachment 88006


View attachment 88005


----------



## Garni (Oct 27, 2005)

keeep us uptaded man GOOD luck


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Congrats, hope you get some babys


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

how nice!!!


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

wow... congrat... i want mines to lay.


----------



## XRS (Mar 24, 2005)

Can we have a pic of the parents tank.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

At the moment, the parent's tank is all covered with algae because it's out in the backyard...so I wouldn't be able to get a clear pic of them. I didn't want to disturb them by cleaning it, so I left it. I'll try to get a good pic of them when I clean the tank.

But I do have a pic of them a while back that I had cropped and put together when they spawned:

View attachment 88539


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Sweet. I hope mine lay some day


----------

